# LGB 22892 with Massoth XLS Sound Decoder and Massoth Pulsed Smoke Generator for DCC



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

The new Massoth Pulsed Smoke Generator for DCC:


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice smoke output!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I notice at the very beginning, you are getting two "puffs" to one "chuff".

Is that simulating a compound or simple loco? Hard to hear completely.

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

In the beginning, when the cylinder side noises were turned off, it looked like 2 puffs per "chuff". later, when the cylinder side noises were turned on, it looked like 1 puff per "chuff". The cylinder side noises are synchronized with and alternate with the chuffs. 

Mohammed


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

BTW, an analog version of the Massoth Pulsed smoke Generator (operating voltage 5-24DC) is also available for DC operations.

Mohammed
www.allaboutlgb.com
www.massothusa.com


----------

